# How to keep factory steering wheel controls - Video



## mklett33 (Dec 7, 2009)

Hello all!

In today's day and age many vehicles have controls on the steering wheel for controlling functions and features of your factory sound system. Many are discouraged from moving to an aftermarket head unit for the sole reason that they would then lose these controls. 

Well fear no more! This video will show you my experience with the Axxess ASWC - Steering Wheel Control Interface. I found this interface to be extremely easy to use, easy to install, and easy to program. Following the steps outlined within the vehicle will have you well on your way to controlling an aftermarket head unit with your factory steering wheel controls.










http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hik_4X2aD1o


I hope you enjoy!


----------



## mklett33 (Dec 7, 2009)

Anyone on here used one of these bad boys before?


----------

